# Bless Israel to get a blessing



## Pergamum (Jun 24, 2013)

I am dealing with some "bless Israel" people. Any advice?

Any links, short books, tracts, booklets, to show that to bless the church may beget a blessing but not the nation-state/political entity known as Israel today.


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 24, 2013)

Since Israel is the Church, I'd say blessing her is a commendable thing. But of course, if they're talking about a certain piece of land in the Levant occupied in the main by unbelievers, I suppose blessing that place is as beneficial as blessing Papua.


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 24, 2013)

The Apostle Paul encourages us to pray for those of Israel after the flesh who are not part of the Israel of God, and not to boast against those branches that have been cut-off. They are enemies because of the Gospel, but beloved because of the Patriarchs and because Christ is of that people.

In some Reformed circles there has been an over-reaction to Dispensational nonsense.

Re a "blessing" in connection with praying for unbelieving Jews, there is a blessing connected with doing many types of good works and in seeking to extend Christ's cause and Kingdom, but often we will not experience much of it in this life.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vladimir (Jun 24, 2013)

Is It True That God Blesses Those Who Bless Israel and Curses Those Who Curse Israel? by R.C. Sproul Jr. | Ligonier Ministries Blog

This seems like a minor error. Has it really become a movement on its own?
I am amazed at how many kinds of 'fill in the blank' people there are. Why is nonsense so contagious as to produce entire movements among our brethren?


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Peairtach (Jun 24, 2013)

au5t1n said:


> View attachment 3510



Very good.

Also this regarding Israel after the flesh, some of whom are also in the Israel of God:



> As concerning the gospel, they are enemies for your sakes: but as touching the election, they are beloved for the father's sakes.
> 
> For the gifts and calling of God are without repentance.(Rom 11:28-29)


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 24, 2013)

Point them to sites like Against Dispensationalism and others.
It's ridiculous how 'Israel' almost seems to be the Gospel with many of these people.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 24, 2013)

*MODERATING*

Stick to the topic, gentlemen.


----------

